# FireFox error on MAC OS.



## SUBHENDU (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi All!

I am in a fix. In my application when I right click on a DOM element it opens up a few options (functionality as n Right Click and Refresh) and in that we have a use case where we can edit the fields.
This works fine in all environment and/or settings except in MAC System and that too with FireFox 3 alone.
I am really perplexed as to what to do.
Interesting fact is if I keep a debug point or say an alert then it works as intended (Fields are Editable in my use case) otherwise not

Please help me in this regard.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

What Mac OS are you running and are you running it on Apple hardware or on another PC?

Cheers!


----------



## SUBHENDU (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot!

"What Mac OS are you running and are you running it on Apple hardware or on another PC?"

MAC OS - 
Osx tiger


Apple Hardware/Another PC - 
It is Apple Hardware.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am just asking, because sometimes we get people that try to run OS X on a pc. We all know that you can't do that. I wasn't trying to be mean, I just needed to know. I am going to move your thread to the Mac forum, as I don't have a lot of experience with them. Sinclair_tm can help you more than I can.

Cheers!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I don't quite understand your problem. You have some web based application that isn't working in Firefox running on the Mac, but it works in Safari, or any other browser? What is the app? What is a DOM element? And what do you mean by debug point?


----------



## SUBHENDU (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks wmorri and sinclair!

Well yes the applicatuion works fine in IE(6.0/7.0) and also in FireFox(2.0) but throws up javascript errors in FireFox(3.0) only.

I cannot give you any code level details :sigh:


Its an HTML DOM element and by debug i mean if i put an javascript:alert("Alert"); - in the code it goes upto that point shows the alert and then there are no script errors ... :upset:


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

> I cannot give you any code level details


Well, I'm guessing that this must be because you work for a company or something that does not want you to share the source code of the application, but this really doesn't make any sense, seeing as how javascript is client side and anyone can see it if they visit your page and view the source...

It will be awfully hard to try and debug code... without code.

I've personally never heard of any Firefox/Mac browser quirks that causes an alert box to affect the functionality of other code/elements (if I'm understanding your problem correctly).

Maybe it would help if I knew exactly what you are looking for. If you are looking for us to help you figure out what's wrong with your code, how could we possibly do that with nothing to work from? :4-dontkno

Would it be possible to send us a link to the page?


----------



## Leighla (Apr 4, 2010)

I am running Mac 10.4.1.1 on a G4 tower. It is older now but I haven't been able to open any version of firefox I have downloaded for months now. I really miss ir. I know this isn't an answer but you are not alone.:4-dontkno


----------

